# Noble Driller MC 935



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

The Noble Driller MC 935 is covered up with fish. Big YFT and have seen a few Marlin. The Driller is moving within a few days but the Deep Blue will still be in the area. Fish are not necessarily at the rigs but hanging around some big established rips...later


----------



## offshorealot (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Diesel for the report. I will be hitting you up in about 2 weeks when we fish the 1st tournament of the year.:notworthy:


----------



## KINGFISH (Aug 19, 2009)

fishing mobile big game tourn.. too


----------



## offshorealot (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh Yea. With a report like that i don't know if i want to put the bladder on the boat and go west or go east to the nipple and down towards the spur were the wahoo have been on fire. Caught 1 about 85 or 90 the other day.


----------

